# A question for the Californiants: What are you going to do with the $400 per vehicle CHEESE from the state?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-sees-record-97-171620021.html




> Newsom’s spending plans include:
> 
> $11.5 billion to every eligible registered vehicle owner, capped at two $400 checks per individual


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

We will get $1,600 because we have 4 cars 2 in my name 3 in wifeys name. But honestly I would love to see the money used to replace bridges and roads but that would be to logical.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd rather see that surplus cash remain in surplus.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Pay the taxes they stole to fund this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

circuitsports said:


> Pay the taxes they stole to fund this.


If they 'giving' $400 you can bet they stole $1200.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

They gave out 23000 in coof funds per person, but actual people only got 2300


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-sees-record-97-171620021.html


You do realize that they're just kicking back a portion of the money they already took from the middle-class in the form of the highest gas taxes in the country? And just coincidentally to be distributed a few months before the governor's re-election this November.










As for my $400, it will be invested along with the rest of my COVID crumbs so I won't have to retire in a tent with the rest of the drug-addict mail-in voter bloc.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*A question for the Californiants: What are you going to do with the $400 per vehicle CHEESE from the state?*

_"In what Newsom called the biggest inflation package in the country, the state would send $400 refunds to personal car and truck owners, with a maximum of $800 for up to two cars. *Legislators have proposed broader taxpayer relief based on income*. 

Newsom’s spending *plans* include:_

_$11.5 billion to every eligible registered vehicle owner, capped at two $400 checks per individual"_

Can't talk right now. Too busy counting my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-governor-sees-record-97-171620021.html


Spend it on gas.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mole said:


> We will get $1,600 because we have 4 cars 2 in my name 3 in wifeys name. But honestly I would love to see the money used to replace bridges and roads but that would be to logical.


It seems that there only be 2 per household. You won't be able to claim your non-hustling Porsche.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'd rather see that surplus cash remain in surplus.


It is a HUGE surplus that confirms the progressives' style of governing is a success, human fæces (as Charles Bronson has mentioned) on the city streets notwithstanding.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> human fæces (as Charles Bronson has mentioned) on the city streets notwithstanding.


Coming soon to a street near you...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526313793151721473


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Coming soon to a street near you...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526313793151721473


The reason CA is so rotten for the poor is due solely to the fact that it gas been so successful at drawing in folks that it's ridiculously expensive; in line with this is that the climate is so good that folks move there for that reason, which makes sense. My solution is to have giant FEMA tent cities on the outskirts with regular bus rides to public transit centers, and let everyone who wants to the ability to stay on a cot for free (intoxicant-free of course), and then arrest anyone who continues to stay on the street.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> it has been so successful at drawing in folks...


Nope. California is losing a congressional seat.









Liberals Finally Admit That California Is Shrinking but Still Don’t Accept Blame | National Review


What’s missing from an attempted explanation of California’s woes.




www.nationalreview.com






JeanOcelot0 said:


> and let everyone who wants to the ability to stay on a cot for free (intoxicant-free of course), and then arrest anyone who continues to stay on the street.


Been done for years already. But drug addicts choose to live on the street so they can keep using.

But it's nice to know you care.

Any luck finding a job?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526975024153841665


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Buy uber stock with the $400


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It seems that there only be 2 per household. You won't be able to claim your non-hustling Porsche.


Ironically 2 of the cars my wifeys are registered at her moms house and no cars live there so I think we’re good.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

What a waste of resources. If I were pressed to an answer i would say. Buy a tank of ⛽ lol


----------

